# افضل 5 مواقع طبية " عالمية "



## philanthropist (16 يوليو 2015)

1- موقع رائع جدا بيقدم احدث المعلومات والابحاث عن صحة الجسم والامراض وقصص بيرويها المرضي عن حالتهم وكيفية شفائهم وفي مجموعة من الدكاترة المتخصصين تقدر تسألهم 
http://www.healthcentral.com/
2- واحد من اشهر المواقع العالمية ، هتلاقي فيه فيديوهات تعليمية وابحاث موثوقة ، وكل ما يخص الامراض والادوية 
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/medlineplus.html
3- CNN Health
http://edition.cnn.com/HEALTH
4- تقريبا متصنف تاني افضل موقع طبي عالمي 
http://www.nih.gov/
5- www.medicineonline.com
===================
افضل 5 مواقع طبية عربية 
صحة اونلاين 
http://www.sehaonline.com/
موقع الطبي 
http://www.altibbi.com/
طبيب دوت كوم 
http://www.tbeeb.net/
اسعاف 123
http://www.123esaaf.com/
طبيب العرب 
http://www.3rbdr.net/
طب الاطفال 
http://www.childclinic.net/main.html
===================
أفضل مواقع لتحميل الكتب الطبية 
http://www.freebooks4doctors.com/
او ده 
http://medicalbooksfree.com/
===================
قواميس طبية اونلاين 
http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/
http://www.tbeeb.net/med/
http://dictionary.webmd.com/
===================
كورسات طبية مجانية 
http://education-portal.com/…/5_Universities_Offering_Free_…
http://www.learnerstv.com/medical.php
http://diplomaguide.com/…/Free_Online_Internal_Medicine_Cou…
====================
مواقع فيديوهات طبية 
http://www.medicalvideos.org/
http://www.youtube.com/user/OxfordMedicalVideos/videos
بالعربي 
http://www.altibbi.com/فيديوهات-طبية
http://www.pinterest.com/dmedicalinfo/فيديوهات-طبية/
======================================


----------

